

Google Open-Sources the Stanislaw Lem Doodle - nostrademons
https://code.google.com/p/stanislaw-lem-google-doodle/

======
nostrademons
Check out the HTML5rocks article describing the technical details, too -
there's a lot of good stuff for cutting-edge web developers.

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/doodles/lem/>

